# Looking for a Tour Guide...kinda



## jeff1985 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi guys, so I just recently moved to Australia (Sydney, to be exact) from the U.S. and so far I've been way too busy with work to get myself acquainted with the city. And to be honest, going out and exploring the city by myself seems kind of daunting...I don't want to get stuck in all the tourist traps, but I also want to make sure I see everything noteworthy. 
I'm not looking for an official tour guide exactly, maybe just someone who knows the area well and could meet with me a few times and show me around, from a local's viewpoint, if that makes sense....the problem is, I don't really know how to find such a person. I've tried googling "tour guide" a few times but I never get the results I want. Anyone willing to help me out? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

Are you familiar with couchsurfing? You don't need to host or stay somewhere, but they usually have lots of groups where people (locals and visitors) post when they are around and what they would like to do. Often there are regular meetings in pubs etc.
That has always helped me when traveling alone. You can meet lots of friendly people.
Just had a quick look: there are more than 200 groups matching "Sydney".
Maybe worth a try?


----------



## jeff1985 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi JanneKL --
No, I have never heard of that, but I will look into it and see if it works for me. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## matt1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Jeff,
First of all, welcome to Australia! For however long you wind up staying, I hope you like it here!

I actually have a work buddy who is - or rather, was - in the same situation as you. So when I saw your post, I immediately thought of my friend.

He moved here from the U.S. as well, about a year ago now, and he was having the same problem as you.

From what he told me, he found what he was looking for on this website called Arrangement-Partner. He said he found plenty of people (well, girls) on there who were happy to be his tour guide. And he also mentioned how impressed they all were with his American accent  Last I heard, he's even dating one of his former tour giudes. So I think my buddy would definitely recommend that site to you 

Check it out if you're interested: http://www.arrangement-partner.com/en_US I hope it helps you!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## jeff1985 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Matt and thanks for the recommendation.

Before I register for an account though, do you think maybe you could tell me a little bit about this website first?


----------



## matt1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

No problem! I showed this post to my friend and here's what he told me to tell you:

AP is a website for "mutually beneficial arrangements". So it is actually a dating website, but there is no set definition for "dating" or "relationship." Pretty much anything you want, you can find there. That's why he was able to find a tour guide/travel companion so easily. It's an international site, so there are lots of people on there looking for travel companions. 

My friend raved about the site so much, that I figured it'd be a good site to recommend to you. I hope it helps you find what you're looking for!

--Matt


----------



## jeff1985 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey Matt,

Many thanks to both you and your buddy. I made an account last night and have actually already found a few potential people. Not sure if they're actually going to work out, but it's nice to at least have some options  Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## matt1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

Glad to hear it. And I hope it helps anyone else on this site who's looking for a tour guide!


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

*DIY Travel*

Hi Matt,

Welcome Down Under.

Some great suggestions already to get you going!

If you are wanting to explore things on your own, I suggest you visit online sites like Tripadvisor or Thorntree where there are great personal reviews. I have been in OZ for over two years and I still refer to my dog eared Lonely Planet guide to seek unexplored destinations!

I suggest you select one destination at a time ( I am assuming that you have no time constraints) and carve your own path.

Wish you great travels and awesome adventures!


----------

